# What Is It Like In Your Area?



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

I just watched a Canadian correspondent in Washington describing that the buildings where she's at are boarding up. The hairdresser she talked to said they'll be boarded up way after inauguration......... in anticipation of protest, or anything that could happen. 
The reporter says, _"it feels weird."_

Where are you? How is it? Do you see any tell-tale signs?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Today, I noticed the Pizza Hut restaurant is shuttered after decades of being open.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

nothing has changed out my window... but then again, there is nothing here...


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

battleground cities/states will have the problem.... DC is going to be nuts


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Too far off for me. M-Frs come this way 'll get them ready for planting.
I'll growcy up and head home.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Boarded-up windows here as well. Not many, but shows what's anticipated. Of course, they will all be peaceful protests, with nice little campfires, SWAT teams doing their part to deter mosquitoes,.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Except for people wearing COV19 mask you would not notice much different. Some of the restaurants are closed. Longer lines at drive troughs like Burger king and McDonalds. Ammo and some firearms in short supply in local stores.
Living here anything or anyone out of place stands out.
I am sure 60 miles from here Madison will burning looting . They are not dumb enough to come out here. No LE to protect them as they do their deeds.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Here in south PA I’m not seeing anything unusual. I’m thinking our main concerns here could be loss of power if outages occur over very large areas (to include us) and a more likely issue is possible disruptions to the food supply. There will be no major rioting here. The police and local citizens here wouldn’t stand for it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A nice little Meat & 3 place shut down after being in business as long as I've been here.

The State Run Liquor store employees are freakin' Mask Nazis

Predominately ****** and young females wear masks when they drive alone or walk alone outside.

There is no salt/pepper or ketchup on the table at most restaurants...or you can't go inside some restaurants they are still-take out only.

The Super Cuts has to take my temperature when they cut my hair. I freaked one girl out when I told her rectal temps were more accurate, would that be necessary? :vs_lol:

Going to the doctor is actually better, less wait and less idiots in the waiting room. But the Counter Check In people are mask Nazies. I tell them I have a pre-existing condition and cannot wear a mask...freaks 'em out!

The chubby girl at the car wash still laughs at me when she checks the bed of my F150 to see if there is anything in it before I drive into the wash and I ask.."There isn't a body or nothing like that back there. right"?

Mrs Slippy now does her Bible Study on Zoom instead of in person and is so computer illiterate she cracks me up every time she logs in to the Bible Study....then all of the other ladies log in and they are just as bad as she is and that cracks me up even more! They waste the first 20 minutes trying to get all of these ladies up to speed on Zoom! 

Its fun for me to pretend to not understand what someone is saying due to their mask!

My quick Oil Change and Tire Rotation place has gotten better and offers bottles of water and most of the mask wearers wait outside leaving the waiting area for the non-maskers!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> .......There is no salt/pepper or ketchup on the table at most restaurants.....


My favorite local pizzaria stopped setting out metal silverware, just plastic. I stopped by the thrift store and bought a knife fork and spoon to use there so I can eat like a human being.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I live in the bluest state on the east coast, thankfully I live in the woods 20+ miles from the big city.

Nothing should happen around here, unless SHTF, prepped for everything as I can be.

Going to vote Tuesday even though they pushed mail in here, don't trust the bastards, at least they are paper ballots.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

No change here. Many have stopped wearing masks. Life goes on. Abundant margarita’s is key. LOL

North of us, about 30 miles or so, is houston. I avoid that like the plague so couldn’t tell. I read the governor is going to deploy the NG. About 1,000 for 5 cities. I don’t think that’s enough.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Well...I am in the Democrat stronghold of California. They've been totally in charge for about 6-8 years now and were mostly in charge about 10 years before that. If you'd all like a sneak peek into a Democrat run United States let me paint you a picture.

When I was a kid and up until my early 20's CA was a beautiful place. Of course it's always had some slums and bad areas but for the most part it was nice. Not anymore. The ghettos and slums far outnumber the nice areas.

Here's what you get under Democrat (*see Liberal/Marxist) rule:

*Illegals EVERYWHERE. And talk about your diversity. Here was my day...Headed to work, stop to get coffee. The girl selling it, hispanic. Get to work and deal with a few lazy idiots, all hispanic. Go to lunch and grab a burger, all hispanic. Leave work and almost get hit on the freeway, by a hispanic. Stop at the gas station to fill up, guy behind the counter...you guessed it hispanic. Talk about your diversity huh!

*Homeless EVERYWHERE

*Trash littering the highways. Not to mention the highways themselves are falling apart.

*Prisoners being let out to run amok. Not to mention they are no longer charging criminals when they reoffend.

* Traffic! Every second of everyday. What use to take 15 minutes to go do will now take you and hour.

*Feces and drug needles in the streets, parking lots, parks, school grounds. Pretty much everywhere you look.

*Nanny state constantly virtue signalling and wagging a finger at you.

*Taxes. They just keep being raised.

As for boarded up shops, yep. This was happening before covid or the elections. Businesses are packing up and getting out of dodge. But yes, there are some businesses still here that have boarded up because of riots/looting.


----------



## Big Boy in MO (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey quatch, just come on over to the Ozarks. Its peaceful here and We already have some of your family here, we just call them MO MO; aka Missouri Sasquatch's. You would blend right in!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The state of Florida is wide open.
Local municipalities can "mandate" masks, but there is no way to legally enforce it. The city of Jacksonveille has, for example.
Our county does not, and even when it did, for about 3 months, not many complied.

As far as any riot preps, no. We are far away from anything like that.

Personally, we have laid in a serious supply of food in case the supply chain breaks down. And I have augmented the two .357's in my truck with a 12 ga pump with 19 extra rounds of OO buck.
I seriously expect nothing to happen here.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

South Georgia... same as Florida. Hit or miss on masks, some restaurants are take out only. Have heard of a few distant neighbors having strangers following them home and asking the kind of questions that get you shot.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The state of Florida is wide open.
> Local municipalities can "mandate" masks, but there is no way to legally enforce it. The city of Jacksonveille has, for example.
> Our county does not, and even when it did, for about 3 months, not many complied.
> 
> ...


It is a state mandate, wear masks in every building you go in, police are posted at the doors of larger businesses to stop you without one.

Here we can't leave a handgun in a vehicle, must be on you, I carry two or three depending location I am going to,

two M1A1 carbines come with us now, 150 rounds for each in mags.

I wear one anyways, mandate or not, have two strikes against me as it is, old age, 79, and T-2 diabetic, can't take chances,

they are not positive on transmission dynamics, next month we will be going out only once a month to limit exposure.

Can close up now until spring if needed, enough food, diesel, heating oil, gasoline, propane, and everything else needed, meds will be mailed to us.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Other than having to wear masks everywhere, no real change here. Yes, many restaurants are only doing take out, but also there are quite a few open for in dining. Been going to church about every other weekend. They started 2 Saturday evening masses, so maybe we'll get to go more often. They just started with a cantor/piano player - but no one else can sing. And they roped off about 6 pews in front of the choir area so no one gets infected from the singing 

Other than that, people going to and coming from work, usual Friday RVs going to camp, and Sunday traffic back in. We live close to a small major thoroughfare into the mountains, but well outside the big shitty of Freattle;

A blue state as far as leftist corrupt demonrats, politicians, and loads of card carrying liberals (at least in the western part of WA)...but...I carry everywhere, even in church...my wife, well...although she has kept her OR & WA carry permits current, she doesn't carry and I doubt ever will.

I do think we'll be OK through this psycho election coming up..but we're ready!

peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The big news around here is somebody bought one of the old boarded up gas stations and is trying to get the building fixed up enough to open a feed store. That will be nice as it is an hour drive to the nearest town to get sweet feed for our steer and we have a new one coming next week.

Even when the state of AZ mandated masks, our local sheriff openly refused to enforce the mandate. Consequently, nobody wears masks here and never have. The same goes with restaurants. Even when the state mandated them closed to dine-in, ours were open. Our local watering hole did get shut down by the state liquor control board for a while. But that is not really a huge deal as a couple of the good ol' boys have opened "speak-easies" in their pole barns.

We did have a small wildfire on the mountain about a week ago. They let it burn for a couple days to get rid of some of the deadfall, then put it out.

I doubt city people will come this far out to riot. If they do, I am not sure who will get to whack them first: the locals for acting like assholes, or the Mexican cartels for attracting law enforcement attention. Either way, the yotes and buzzards will eat well.

In short, it is just another day in paradise...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I am in Bahrain. My wife is worried. I told her stay home as much as possible. Have a plan to get to BILs house, or her Parents.. She and my youngest know the weapons enough to be dangerous., lol
But, I am worried, only because they are talking about it as if it needs to be done, violence etc.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Trump country here, haven’t seen the first Biden sign anywhere. Masks are becoming a rarity. Wal Mart even has both doors open if you can believe that.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We are still doing the mask thing here in Houston and that NAZI county judge, Hildago, is threatening to close things down again because of the rise in cases of the China bug. (Whinny little NAZI bitch) I was downtown last week at a job site and there are a lot more homeless people and feces all over the sidewalks. Even in what was considered a good part of the city. Didn't see anything boarded up tho. The Honorable (Cough, hack, giggle) Mayor Turner is like every other demonrat socialist, he is smarter then everyone and thinks he has everything under control. To date, we have not had much of the rioting so we shall see. 

I'll be out and about today so I plan to scope things out a bit ahead of the election.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

The one thing that I have noticed, is that of all the hype, we don't see huge piles of homeless bodies killed by the covid19. If this is so contagious and horrible, where are the piles of homeless. According to the CDC, they should be the most vulnerable 
I mean no sanitation or health care . IMHO , we should see that the suggestion of herd immunity has some merit.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Trump country here, haven't seen the first Biden sign anywhere. Masks are becoming a rarity. Wal Mart even has both doors open if you can believe that.


Speaking of WalMart - it's on the news here today that WalMart USA had removed their guns and ammo in display in anticipation of civil unrest.



Prepared One said:


> I'll be out and about today so I plan to scope things out a bit ahead of the election.


Let us know what you see.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Trump country here, haven't seen the first Biden sign anywhere. Masks are becoming a rarity. Wal Mart even has both doors open if you can believe that.


WallyWorld pulled guns and ammo expecting Civil Disturbance

Fremont Dunhams is OOS of 20 gauge Hornady FTX slugs. They shoot well in my new 870 barrel.

I would have bought more, but I wanted to see what slugs shot good.

Big Rapids Dunhams is a 90 mile round trip. I was planning on buying a bunch on Thursday since I was going to the Elder Care Attorney, but my Personal Trainer has been exposed to the Beer flu again. 2nd time in 3 weeks. Told the lawyer, told me they'll mail out the Lady Bird Deed.
I have to go to the bank when I'm cleared to get it signed and take it in person to the Clerks office and still pay lawyer $30 filing fee. and now the Gym is under scrutiny, since the lawyers assistant teaches YOGA to the head of MDHHS


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> The big news around here is somebody bought one of the old boarded up gas stations and is trying to get the building fixed up enough to open a feed store. That will be nice as it is an hour drive to the nearest town to get sweet feed for our steer and we have a new one coming next week.
> 
> Even when the state of AZ mandated masks, our local sheriff openly refused to enforce the mandate. Consequently, nobody wears masks here and never have. The same goes with restaurants. Even when the state mandated them closed to dine-in, ours were open. Our local watering hole did get shut down by the state liquor control board for a while. But that is not really a huge deal as a couple of the good ol' boys have opened "speak-easies" in their pole barns.
> 
> ...


Yeah, man!!
We escaped suburbia 25 years ago. Country life is great!!
I'm glad you and the Mrs found happiness in the rural lifestyle.

Life for my wife and I did not change at all during COVID. We pretty much stay at home anyway.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Big Boy in MO said:


> Hey quatch, just come on over to the Ozarks. Its peaceful here and We already have some of your family here, we just call them MO MO; aka Missouri Sasquatch's. You would blend right in!!


I might have to take you up on that.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TenMileHunter (May 20, 2017)

East Tennessee is quiet and safe. Fantastic place to live. 

TMH 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

charito said:


> Speaking of WalMart - it's on the news here today that WalMart USA had removed their guns and ammo in display in anticipation of civil unrrest
> Let us know what you see.


The Wally World stores I have been in here have pulled all ammuntion from their shelves, haven't sold guns in this state for 25 years.

I didn't take much to pull them, only a few boxes of odd hunting rounds were left on them for a year.

There were zero boxes in there today.

Never bought ammo from them in the first place.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Our local Wal Mart has recently remodeled and installed a really nice LED lit cabinet for their rifles and shotguns, of course it is empty now. They also carry reloading supplies, with a nice selection of Hornady, RCBS, Nosler and Sierra items.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> battleground cities/states will have the problem.... DC is going to be nuts


Correction;

DC is already nuts!


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

On my way to work the other day the entire road was blocked by a bunch of them and several had dangerous weapons above their heads. I was armed but luckily it was just a herd of elk. Once I got home there was a riot nearby in the garden when the kids left the gate open and a flock of turkeys cleaned us out. All pretty much normal around here.


----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

Not much going on around here. A lot of hunters are in the area as goose and duck season has started. We see RVs headed up into the mountains for mule deer and elk hunts. COVID is hitting here hard with over 1000 new cases in the state in one day. So much for the people that think this will all go away after election day. In Socorro county there have been less than 10 COVID deaths. In Socorro county there are 2.7 people per sq. mile. New York city there are 28,000 people per sq. mile. With COVID distance is your friend. The economic loss to our town has been hard, but people are getting by. The store shelves are stocked and no more panic since March and April. Prices are going up on everything! We are just hunkered down watching the rest of the country in a MESS. No ammo or guns to be bought! Hunters that did not buy their ammo early are having trouble finding any. As I have said, "They don't need to control the guns, only the ammo".


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I was out and about yesterday. All over town actually. Nothing out of the norm really. The only thing I did notice was the traffic. Way heavier then normal. Lot's of dumbasses and idiots, and it seems all of em wanted to perform their dumbasaery in front of me!:vs_mad:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I got 2 loafs of good bread and 2 dozen jumbo brown eggs, 

All I can fit in storage with recent freezes


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Glorious Halloween weather here. I want to make pumpkin hazelnut soup this afternoon and watch scary movies tonight. Spiced hot apple cider....All's quiet for now. Calm before the storm perhaps? 
Happy All Hallows Eve, everyone!


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Captjim_NM said:


> Not much going on around here. A lot of hunters are in the area as goose and duck season has started. We see RVs headed up into the mountains for mule deer and elk hunts. COVID is hitting here hard with over 1000 new cases in the state in one day. So much for the people that think this will all go away after election day. In Socorro county there have been less than 10 COVID deaths. In Socorro county there are 2.7 people per sq. mile. New York city there are 28,000 people per sq. mile. With COVID distance is your friend. The economic loss to our town has been hard, but people are getting by. The store shelves are stocked and no more panic since March and April. Prices are going up on everything! We are just hunkered down watching the rest of the country in a MESS. No ammo or guns to be bought! Hunters that did not buy their ammo early are having trouble finding any. As I have said, "They don't need to control the guns, only the ammo".


the virus won't go away election day.. human coronavirus has been around for years, and will continue.. it will disappear from the media election/inauguration day, just like the Bush war soldier death toll ticker on the news vanished when Obama took office... they already went away from covid death rates/numbers to highlight positive cases #.. simply divide the deaths by number of positive cases... and Viola.... 99.98% survival rate.. 2x as deadly as the Flu... but still nothing to actually cause a panic!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

North central Ohio . . . usual 2 or three bank robbery / drive thru stickup's . . . couple of Columbus murders . . . half dozen accidents on the freeway . . . and that is about it.

Oh . . . forgot about the usual knifing or disturbance over in little Somalia . . . (second biggest concentration beside Minnypopolous Manysodas).

Heard of a few businesses . . . eateries and bars . . . closing in Columbus . . . but there were too many there to begin with. 

Antifa and BLM are both in the general area . . . but I doubt if they really want to test the waters . . . lots of folks around here have several acre plots and either back hoes or track hoes . . . and there are at least two deep rivers and about 8 deep lakes or reservoirs around . . . 

The mayor of Columbus and his city council could easily be mistaken for Portland or Seattle with their language . . . but so far not a lot has come of it . . . doubt it will.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Anyone see anything happening in North Carolina?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just had a conversation with a friend in the Liberty area half hour ago, nothing around there.

Brother lives in the Boon area all quiet there.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

So cal, San Fernando Valley- boarded up. but have been closed for the most part the last 8 months. I dont feel weird i spend 14-15 hours a day at work any way. Moving to scottsdale at the end of the month. cant do this any more.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Quite here... but as I told someone, this is a slow burning fuse.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

This crappy socialist state voted back in the leftist socialist Dimslee for the 3rd term - he abuses the state to no end, and the sheep vote it back in...sad....

no issues here but I wish they'd burn freattle to the ground...

Peace?
Michael J.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

My sister sent me this. Will show were some potential "peaceful protests" might be near you.

https://protecttheresults.com/


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

Peaceful in SW Ohio. I think most Democrats knew Ohio was going red, so there is no sense bitching about it now. 8 points last I read. Wasn't even close. 

Even the unpopular Congresscritter from the 1st district kept his seat. Even I was surprised by that. I think he road Trump's coat tails to victory. He certainly didn't do it on his own merit.


----------

